# Cam 2007



## camarosuper6 (Jan 3, 2007)

Just posting my journal for the new year.


Tuesday:  Back/Biceps


Bentover Barbell Rows
1) 315 x 8
2) 335 x 6

Overhand Pulldowns

320lbs x 3 sets x 6 reps

Deadlifts:

510lbs x 5 reps x 2 sets

Barbell Curls
1) 155 x 6
2) 155 x 6 rp x 2

Dumbell Curls

60lbs x 6 each arm


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 3, 2007)

Wed:  Chest/Triceps

Weighted Dips w/135lbs x 6
2nd set w/145lbs x 6

Dumbell Incline Press

1) 120 x 6
2) 120 x 6
3) 120 x 4

CG Bench
1) 275 x 6
2) 275 x 4

Pressdowns
1) 140 x 7 rp x 3


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 3, 2007)

those numbers are sick..even when I was bulking I could never put up numbers like those. what's your height and weight, if you don't mind me asking? and r u bulking or just maintaining?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 3, 2007)

he's a strong boy!!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 3, 2007)

Im 6'3 255.

Im doing a nice Max-OT like strength session until the beginning of March.  Basically 8 full weeks.

Looking to push my numbers to new highs.... while maintaining bodyfat levels.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 3, 2007)

It would also be nice to develop a nice enough natural physique to get a small label sponsorship.

Although Im not getting my hopes up.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 3, 2007)

I never make claim to myself as a bodybuilder.  There are so many guys bigger or stronger or both than me.

My gym has a good number of juicers, which is fine by me, I have no problem.

These guys are pretty big... their physiques are rather impressive, but I really have a hard time believing how weak they are.

Today while I was doing weighted dips, 3 or 4 guys.... one bigger than me stopped and staired.  The big guy came over and said he couldnt do half that weight and he was amazed.

I dont look that big because of my height... but Im easily one of the stronger guys in my gym (not powerlifting)


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 3, 2007)

damn at ur height and weight i would be playing college football..ever thought about it?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 3, 2007)

lol... yea I have

but Im 26.

A little old for college football.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 3, 2007)

i hope u at least plan on competing, right?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 3, 2007)

Your numbers make me vomit with envy, heh.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 4, 2007)

Damn Camaro............Those are some crazy numbers.  What are they feeding you out there ??????????


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 4, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> lol... yea I have
> 
> but Im 26.
> 
> A little old for college football.



There's always the Arena league!

BTW, great numbers man.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 4, 2007)

Duuuuude. You can ROW over 100lbs more than i can DEADLIFT.

Were you bitten by a radioactive spider or something?

Seriously, though. Awesome stuff, keep it up!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 4, 2007)

Cam has always lifted big...


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 4, 2007)

that must be one intimidating dude, rolling around in his police uniform looking like he could throw you through a brick wall


----------



## P-funk (Jan 4, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> that must be one intimidating dude, rolling around in his police uniform looking like he could throw you through a brick wall



rolling around in his police uniform?  intimidating?  throw you through a wall?

Is he a cop, or a male stripper?


----------



## Double D (Jan 4, 2007)

Those are some mean numbers Cam. Very nice!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 5, 2007)

lol

thanks guys

hilarious.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 6, 2007)

Legs:

(Havent done squats in over a month... getting back into them SLOWLY)

Squats:
1) 405 x 5
2) 415 x 5

Leg Press:
1) 9 plates per side x 6 x 2 sets

HamCurls:  stack x 6 x 2 sets

Calf Raises


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 6, 2007)

BTW.. I am in desperate need of a training partner.

Anybody live in socal, inland empire area?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 6, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> BTW.. I am in desperate need of a training partner.
> 
> Anybody live in socal, inland empire area?



How close is that to Detroit ?  I'll train with you.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 6, 2007)

hahaha.. mah nigguh.

Im actually going to Detroit in a few months for business.

We should hook up and hit some iron.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 6, 2007)

As silly as it may sound... my next goal is to win a natural bb contest.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 6, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> hahaha.. mah nigguh.
> 
> Im actually going to Detroit in a few months for business.
> 
> We should hook up and hit some iron.



Let me know a few weeks in advance so I can make some plans.   Do you know anyone here?   What kind of business?    PM me if you want.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 6, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> Legs:
> 
> (Havent done squats in over a month... getting back into them SLOWLY)
> 
> ...



Holy shit, thats "slowly?"

In responce about the bigger guys in the gym that you believe are juicing.  Maybe they are always training in the 8-12 range for mass, therefore, never pushing any good numbers?  Two juicers at my gym are pretty god damn big, but Ive seen either one bench nor lift anything heavy.  One of them does do a lot of volume for legs though..


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 6, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Let me know a few weeks in advance so I can make some plans.   Do you know anyone here?   What kind of business?    PM me if you want.



eh... just work stuff.. nothing terribly exciting

but yea, i iknow no one.. ill let you know when the time gets closer


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 6, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Holy shit, thats "slowly?"
> 
> In responce about the bigger guys in the gym that you believe are juicing.  Maybe they are always training in the 8-12 range for mass, therefore, never pushing any good numbers?  Two juicers at my gym are pretty god damn big, but Ive seen either one bench nor lift anything heavy.  One of them does do a lot of volume for legs though..



Trust me... I can spot a juicer 9.5 out of ten times.

Training more for hypertrophy, IMO, is some boo-boo.

These guy are sporting 19 inch arms with legs like straws.

Acne riddled backs...red faces, etc.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 6, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> Legs:
> 
> (Havent done squats in over a month... getting back into them SLOWLY)
> 
> ...



i hate to think what you "normally" squat if 405 is getting into it slowly


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 6, 2007)

Not that much more.

I was in the mid to upper 400s.

Highest for 460 for 4.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 6, 2007)

try any powerlifting competitions?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 6, 2007)

Nah man.

Much too weak for those.

Id get eaten alive !

But thanks anyways ...lol


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 6, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> Trust me... I can spot a juicer 9.5 out of ten times.
> 
> Training more for hypertrophy, IMO, is some boo-boo.
> 
> ...



Oh I dont doubt theyre easy to detect, just their training might be 'off.'

I had acne on my back and I never juiced.    Only lasted a year, maybe 2.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 7, 2007)

Today was Delts/Forearms

Military Press: 

1) 245 x 6
2) 255 x 4

Hammer Press:
1) 335 x 5
2) 335 x 5

Laterals
1) 60 x 6
2) 60 x 6

Forearm Curls


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 7, 2007)

I have a final interview for a new job... this week if all works out.

Prayers would be appreciated... I really would like this change.  More money, better work, overall good situation for our family.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 8, 2007)

Good luck with the interview.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 8, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> Laterals
> 1) 60 x 6
> 2) 60 x 6


 
ok, how strict were these, cause that is just unheard of to do that much weight.  Who am I kidding, awesome anyway, I don't think I could even swing 60s out like a lateral, nice job  

and good luck with the job interview


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 8, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> BTW.. I am in desperate need of a training partner.
> 
> Anybody live in socal, inland empire area?


 
This is the quote of the day.....training by yourself just sucks.  I can only imagine how much better I would be doing if I had someone pushing my ass every workout.

But I guess look on the bright side, you seem to be doing quite well by yourself, so think of it as an accomplishment, and if you get that partner, you can expect to do even better, that's how I look at it.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 8, 2007)

Thank you guys.

Man, having a partner would make life much eaiser.  Like you said, you cant TRULY push yourself to the same limit.

Im open to anyone within 20 miles or my location to work something out!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 8, 2007)

well, unless you can find a way to make NY only 20 miles away from Cal, then I guess I am out


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 8, 2007)

haha... I wish man.

Believe me... I dont ask for much.

Just dedication and common sense.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 8, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> Believe me... I dont ask for much.
> 
> Just dedication and common sense.


 

Unbelievably hard to come by in weight lifting circles, as I am sure you have found out by now....


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 8, 2007)

what city in SoCal?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 8, 2007)

Rancho Cucamonga.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 9, 2007)

Today going for some PR's on back exercises... including a 355lb yates style row.

w00t.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 9, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> Today going for some PR's on back exercises... including a 355lb yates style row.
> 
> w00t.


 
any chance you can take video of any of these attempts? I think I speak for a lot of us when I say we would love to see that!


----------



## fufu (Jan 9, 2007)

gogogo!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 9, 2007)

I wish.

I have a digi cam, but not sure how to set it up :/


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 9, 2007)

oh man...what good is a digital camera if you don't know how to use it!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 9, 2007)

haha... true.

My wife just bought it for the baby.... but I havent touched it yet.

Its a nice one too... we got it from a friend.  Retails at 400 dollars.. we got it for about 180.


Anyways... today was a good workout.

Barbell Rows:
1) 335 x 6
2) 345 x 6
3) 345 x 4  

Form needs a bit of work... I can pull it up, but not utilizing the lats as much as Id like.

Pulldowns

1) 320lbs x 6 reps x 3 sets

Deadlifts
1) 520 x 5

Barbell Curls (some pain in my joints... which means stay at given weight and try to increase reps rather than weight)
1) 160 x 4 x 2 sets

DB Curls

65 x 4 x 1 set


----------



## DOMS (Jan 9, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> haha... true.
> 
> My wife just bought it for the baby.... but I havent touched it yet.
> 
> ...


I think I'm going to get DOMS from just reading that workout.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 9, 2007)

haha... thanks

not that bigga deal.

Im down to 252.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 9, 2007)

Brother Camaro, movin some SERIOUS weight in here!!! Thanks for the encouragment, appreciate that ALOT!!! I say compete in a BBing show, I do every year, and even though I'm natural and will never win one, I enjoy the fact that I did something that not just anyone can or will do, ya know what I mean!!!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 9, 2007)

Really?

how do they usually go for you?

Do you compete in all natrual shows?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 9, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> Really?
> 
> how do they usually go for you?
> 
> Do you compete in all natrual shows?



Yes really,  go for it!!!

They are fun, but I'm not exactly "right" ya know what I mean   It's a fun time, the competitors are all pretty friendly, full of advice, and down to earth for the most part!!! Course some are aragant jerks, but they usually stick to themselves!!!

They say they are "Natural" shows, but it's the NPC, so what does that tell ya   I am doing one in June (NPC) but also one in October (WNBF) so we'll see how it goes!!!


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 9, 2007)

whoa..wife? baby? any other kids we don't know about?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 9, 2007)

You art a beast camaro.


----------



## Double D (Jan 9, 2007)

Very monsterous weights!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 9, 2007)

lol

Ive been married for almost 2 years and my daughter is 16 months old

:/


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 9, 2007)

ahh..no wonder why u wanted to get outta the boonies of NorCal and get back home


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 10, 2007)

Ok.

Chest/Triceps

Weighted Dips

140 x 6
140 x 6
150 x 3 1/2

Incline Dumbell Press
1) 120 x6
2) 120 x 6
3) 120 x 6

CG Bench on Smith
1) 285 x 4 (barely)   tri's were beat

Lying Extensions
1) 70 (on both sides of cambered bar) x 5
2) 70 x 3


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 11, 2007)

I've been following along and I must say the weights you're tossing around are impressive.  Do you just start off with your top weight on these sets, or are there some warmup sets that aren't listed?


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 11, 2007)

Weighted Dips

140 x 6
140 x 6
150 x 3 1/2

u added 140 lbs around ur waist with a chain? geez i bet that really weighed you down. u need a partner to tape ur workouts so we can see em camaro...could add a wholenother meaning to the term 'motivation'


----------



## Double D (Jan 11, 2007)

Very solid indeedy.


----------



## LexusGS (Jan 11, 2007)

camaro, people like you make me wanna become a better person. Thanks for the inspiration bro!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 11, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I've been following along and I must say the weights you're tossing around are impressive.  Do you just start off with your top weight on these sets, or are there some warmup sets that aren't listed?



I warmup beforehand.  I usually dont include that because I really didnt see a point of it... I figured it would be a bore to read.

I usually do about 2-3 minutes general warmup and then gradual weight acclimation for about 3 sets....6-10 reps NTF.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 11, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> Weighted Dips
> 
> 140 x 6
> 140 x 6
> ...



Well thanks, buts its nothing really.  Its just gradually getting stronger over time.  Dips have always come easily for me, it just so happens that is one of my stronger exercises.  I owe it all to God given strength and hard work in the gym.

Im really not that big guys... a shade over 6'3 and about 250lbs, give or take.

250 spread over a 6'3 frame looks solid, but nothing near competitive really.  I would have to REALLY dig down and eat.. and I already do that, but Im talking about getting some bf added as well... I like the gradual approach.

But I appreciate the words.. I will try to tape a workout... but I dunno how I would get that setup


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 11, 2007)

One very big issue, at least to me, is the fact that after 120... the dumbells skip.  Someone stole the 130's and then it goes to 150 and 190.

WTF... I know 150 will be too big a jump... and 190 is just out of the question at least for a year :/


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 11, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> One very big issue, at least to me, is the fact that after 120... the dumbells skip. Someone stole the 130's and then it goes to 150 and 190.
> 
> WTF... I know 150 will be too big a jump... and 190 is just out of the question at least for a year :/


 
at least for a year....haha that's funny.  I find it amusing you are even entertaining the prospect of incline benching 190lb dbs....however, that being said, why do I have a feeling that you _would _actually do it?


----------



## Double D (Jan 11, 2007)

Whats some measurements?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 11, 2007)

haha.. I was more thinking along the lines of maybe 190 db rows... 190 press?

I think its do-able.  I think within one  years time I can get there.  No doubt.

But the DB situation is very irritating....


I have no idea about measurements really.  I know my waist is about 37 inches...lol... arms probably 18ish?  maybe a shade bigger?  Im not really caught up on measurements... Im hooked on numbers.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 11, 2007)

well, i have adjustable dbs at home to work with, so the weight isn't an issue for me, but the awkwardness is a huge factor.  It is hard enough to get 130 lb dbs into position to bench, then when 4 of the plates on the db handle are 25s, it makes it that much more interesting.  plus, to fit all the weight on there, you need to have the 18inch handles, so it limits the range of motion a tad when you bring the dbs together at the top.

But I guess for rows they would be fine.  I never liked db rows though, I always felt they worked my arms more than my back


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 11, 2007)

Yea.. there is def a mind/muscle connection you need to  master for db rows.


----------



## Double D (Jan 11, 2007)

I have the same problems with the damn db handles. I hate putting those 25's on there its such a pain in the ass. And then getting the db's onto your lap and the edges jabbing into your leg. Pisses me off.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 11, 2007)

Wow, Impressive to say the least!!! Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2007)

Double D said:


> Very solid indeedy.


heh...you said: indeedy...


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 12, 2007)

Got a SUPER great deal today at Vitamin Shoppe... which has virtually replaced my online shopping, because they are comparible in prices in most proteins and creatines without the shipping and handling.

The discount rack had lots of Pro-55 Blended protein for 2 bucks a 2.5 container!!!  Only because it expires in April!

I bought 7 buckets for  14 bucks change along with my Creatine HSC.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 12, 2007)

Gotta LOVE good deals, Good Stuff!!!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 12, 2007)

Today

Delts/Forearms

Military Press (seated)

1) 255 x 5
2) 255 x 3

Hammer Press
1) 335 x 7
2) 335 x 5

Lateral Raise

60 x 6 x 2 sets

Had a very deep/dull ache in my forearms... had a hard time with laterals... this happens to me from time to time when doing low rep programs...ugh


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow, you can move some serious weight!!! My arms would fall off with that kinda poundage, Inspiring though!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 12, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> One very big issue, at least to me, is the fact that after 120... the dumbells skip.  Someone stole the 130's and then it goes to 150 and 190.



I could never workout in a place like that.  How could I do DB curls?


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 12, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> Rancho Cucamonga.



boy u really are INLAND..


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 12, 2007)

lol

yes I am

you been down here before?


lmao @ the curls comment


----------



## Double D (Jan 13, 2007)

So do you normally only do 2 all out sets for each exercise? It does make sense putting everything into 2 sets instead of drawing it out over 4 or so.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 13, 2007)

Double D said:


> So do you normally only do 2 all out sets for each exercise? It does make sense putting everything into 2 sets instead of drawing it out over 4 or so.



I was thinking that might a good way to workout once softball season gets underway or at least for part of it.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 13, 2007)

Ya know... it really depends.

Here is kinda how I see it.  Each week I want to make some kind of progress, whether it be weight increase, rep increase, or overall load increase.

If I cant weight increase, I try to rep increase, if that doesnt go quite as well as I would like, I then increase the sets by 1.  Start low, around 6 sets per bodypart, work my way up to 9 for larger... up to 4-5 for smaller.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 13, 2007)

When you deload, do you stay away completely or do a lighter workout?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 13, 2007)

Heh.

Whats DeEEeee LoWWD ?


I usually just take a week off.... every 6 weeks or so I take 5 full days off.  Sometimes more.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 14, 2007)

do u feel taking that one week off every so often helps increase ur overall strength?


----------



## Double D (Jan 14, 2007)

I know taking a week off every month in a half or so increases your strength. I have taken a week off after my weights were starting to fall and now my first week back I am hitting pr's.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 14, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> Training more for hypertrophy, IMO, is some boo-boo.



Was reading through your journal.  For some reason that got a little laugh out of me.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 14, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> Today
> 
> Delts/Forearms
> 
> ...


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks guys.

LOL @ cow... well, im sure you will disagree and probably rightfully so.

I have just always grown better by increasing the foundation...strength.

Legs Yesterday

Squats   405 x 4 reps x 3 sets (upped one set from last week)

Leg Press: Stack plus 2-45's x 3 (too much to handle after squats)
Stack x 6 (slow, good reps)

Hamstring work
Calf work

My legs hurt today :/


----------



## Decker (Jan 15, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> Ya know... it really depends.
> 
> Here is kinda how I see it. Each week I want to make some kind of progress, whether it be weight increase, rep increase, or overall load increase.
> 
> If I cant weight increase, I try to rep increase, if that doesnt go quite as well as I would like, I then increase the sets by 1. Start low, around 6 sets per bodypart, work my way up to 9 for larger... up to 4-5 for smaller.


That's very interesting. I gauge my progress by the increases in my reps only. When the reps go up, the weight then goes up. 

As for progress on a weekly basis, that's admirable.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 15, 2007)

Awesome Squats!!! Leg work can be very brutal, Good Stuff!!!


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 15, 2007)

how come ur sets are so few for ur major bodyparts?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 16, 2007)

I wouldnt consider that few.

On DC I was doing one rest paused set per bp with excellent results.  9 sets for a bodypart is a LOT for me.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 16, 2007)

Today is back and biceps.

W00t.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 16, 2007)

Barbell Rows:
1) 345 x 6 rp x 3
2) 345 x 5
3) 345 x 5 rp x 2

Pulldowns:
320 x 4 x 3 sets (slightly weaker due to extending row sets with rest pause.. need better mind/muscle connection)

Deadlifts

500 x 6
520 x 4

My forearms are killing me and I temporarily am having problems doing flat barbell press

1 set up chins.. slowly for 6 reps

1 set up dumbell curls with 60lbs

1 set of easy curl bar curls... 55lbs per side x 4


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice deads. Like all of your other numbers thats massive!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 17, 2007)

My GOD, thats some serious poundage bein tossed about!!! Hope to be close to that someday!!!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 19, 2007)

Gotta another great discount today.  A whole pack of Myoplex deluxe for 2 dollars.  20 packets!

haha.. I love it.

While my forearm and joints have been giving me serious problems though... dips nearly killed me... my arm almost goes numb for a few seconds when Im done.

I really need to get some glucosamine and start taking it religiously.

We will see how my Shoulders go tonight.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 19, 2007)

Try some cissus quadrangularis...


...or some deca...heh


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 19, 2007)

Deca... I wish.

What is that other stuff?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 19, 2007)

BTW... anyone know where I can find free PDF downloads.. I wanted to download a Skip Lacour E-DVD/book but cannot find it.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 20, 2007)

Rack was down.. had to switch up exercises

Delts/Traps

Dumbell OH  Press (been a longgggg time since I did these, akward at first....)

105 x 5
105 x 6  

Hammer OH Press
345 x 6
345 x 4

Side Lateral  60 x 8
Machine Side Lateral  140 x 6 

Shrugs


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 20, 2007)

HUGE #'s my Friend, Very Impressive!!!


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 20, 2007)

60 lb db for laterals? my god.. what kinda gym do u train at btw?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 20, 2007)

regular ol gym.... kinda run down older one, but they are "renovating"


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 20, 2007)

so it's a private one?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2007)

how did u like the DB OH Press? last time I tried those...they hurt my elbows...
side lats w/ 60's???? nice....


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 22, 2007)

I like them.  I dont really have any elbow pain on OH pressing movements, my elbows hurt only during dips.. they FRY my elbows and forearms... its very weird.  The dumbells were akward but a good change.  

My gym is pretty crummy.. it used to have a very oldschool type atmosphere, with older equipement and fairly nice... now things are just falling apart, its getting stupid.

On other notes, my squats are stuck at 405 x 5.  My form will not be good doing any higher weights.  Im kinda aggrivated by the plateau,  but being tall has always made squats a pain in the glutes (har har).. and yet my deadlifts continue to skyrocket.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 22, 2007)

I hear ya about the squats, I'm 6'2" and it SUCKS in the hole sometimes!!! Still your using unGODly #'s!!!


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 27, 2007)

??? busy at work


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 31, 2007)

Forgive me for not posting.

I am now done with my short but sweet strength cycle and now am moving on to a long term strength PROGRAM.

I will be using bill star/madcows 5x5.. very well respected and popular strength program.

After really disecting my strengths and weaknesses.. I realized it is time to stop putting off my pathetic bench and squats.

granted I can rep 405 lbs, but my range of motion is pitiful, usually never going to parallel after viewing myself.  Im realizing that for optimum leg development and strength, I need to embrace "the hole" or the bottom of my squats.... so I have to lighten the weight and focus on the explosion at the bottom. 

I went deep today... painfully almost.  315 x 5 x 5 DEEP squats wore out my legs like 405 wouldnt do.

My workout setup is as so..


Tue:  

Squat 5x5

Bench Press 5 x 5

Floor Rows (much more taxing than reg rows) 5  x 5


My bench is also pathetic, I was struggling with 275 for 5 reps on my final set.  

Thur:

Deadlift 5 x5
Dips 5 x5
Military Press  5x5
Chins 5x5

Sat:

Repeat monday with diff sequence and some arm work.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 31, 2007)

Four weeks I slowly increase weights....then I go to a 3x3 for 3 weeks then deload... which is something I really have never practiced... well see.

My goals are as such.

My foundation is still not set how I want it.

I want to DEEP squat 405 lbs ass to grass.

I want a 600lb deadlift for reps and a 315lb military press for reps.

I would like my bench to hit at least mid 300's for reps.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 1, 2007)

Good luck with the 5x5s, you are gonna need it!  I think everyone on here who has tried it using respectable weights, myself included, has fizzled out around weeks 3 or 4, we never made it up to the deload and intensification weeks, but if you can do it, you are a better man than us!

Doesn't it frighten you a bit to do the 5x5 heavy squats on day one and then 2 days later have to come back with 5x5 deadlifts?  Especially with the weights you are using....

wow, all I can say is best of luck, I will be following to see if you make it through


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 1, 2007)

Good luck with the new program.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 1, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Good luck with the 5x5s, you are gonna need it!  I think everyone on here who has tried it using respectable weights, myself included, has fizzled out around weeks 3 or 4, we never made it up to the deload and intensification weeks, but if you can do it, you are a better man than us!



I think that DOMS made it to about 7-8 weeks, whereas Stew and I faded after 4.  Good luck with the program, Cam.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks guys.

I have never really embraces periodization methods before, but I realize that If I really want to take my physique to the next level, I need to take my STRENGTH to the next level first.

I am a FIRM believer in foundation before bodybuilding, and while Im not a small guy, I definitely have plenty of room for growth as well. 

I hate squats, and have never really in my life truly challenged myself to REALLY improve them like I do bodyparts I enjoy like back, or shoulders.. thus my legs are not very strong or well developed.

IMO, there are 4 levels of athletes/bodybuilders/strength trainers, whatever.

1. Beginner
2. Intermediate
3. Advaced
4. Elite

I think I fall very squarely in the smack middle of the advanced area.  I probably need a good year or so more improving my weak points to start moving up, and within 18 months or so, i think I could move what I consider Elite status.

(I think once I reach 600deadlift/500 squat/300MP/400Bench).. that delivers you to a place that very few people can go.)  Just my humble opinion though.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 10, 2007)

Change in plans.

Going to ditch the 5x5 because of a change of plans as far as my plans to compete next year.  Im making a long term plan here, so after talking with my brother, were gonna go DC again.


First time back into DC again after a 2 month pure power phase.

Higher rep ranges were a little tough, numbers a little down, but nothing to be overly concerned about.

I will also be getting down to about 10 percent bodyfat by April.  So I am reducing my carb intake, keeping my protein and fat consumption high.

Protein 300-400 grams per day (Depending on training day or not)
Carbs- 200-225 daily.  100 of these coming post workout or at breakfast.
Fats 120-150 daily.

about 1000 fat calories
800-1000 or so carb calorie and 1200-1600 protein cals


Grand total around 3500 calories per day.  Carb cutoff is at 7:30.

30 minutes cardio on off days for a moderately intense session.

Im also concentrating on hitting the 11-15 rep range on ALL exercises save a few like deadlifts and squats.
So my weights may be lighter, but this will be easier on my joints and allow me to re-build my tolerance to moderate reps.

Fridays Workout

Incline Smith Press 250 x 8 rp x 3 rp x 2
Hammer Overhead Press 325 x 6 rp x 3
Lying Tricep Extentions with Cambered Bar (55 on both sides) x 8 rp x 3 rp x 1
Pulldowns (300lbs) x 6 rp x 2 rp x 2  (felt very heavy)
T/Bar Rows  6plates  x 8   2nd set x 5


----------



## LexusGS (Feb 10, 2007)

holy shit.... 6 plates on the Tbar row.... Insane man!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 10, 2007)

Looks good. I'm a bit surprised that you only need 3,500 calories. I eat 3,000 calories and I only weigh 163 pounds.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice..........Are you doing the 60 second stretching at the end of your sets???


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 11, 2007)

My cals are down because Im trying to lean up a bit before summer.  To about 10 percent.  I really put on some fat around my waist, Im probably up to 14 or 15 percent, and I feel more comfortable around 12 or so.  So I would like to drop about 5 percent then bulk up accordingly.


----------

